# Aerocool SYCLONE bei Caseking gelistet



## moddingfreaX (2. Januar 2009)

Das neuartige und futuristische *Aerocool Syclone* Gehäuse ist ab sofort bei Caseking.de erhältlich.
Von Aerocool liebevoll _"Space Cruiser Design"_ genannt, wird das Syclone durch vier Düsenartige Blowholes in der Front geprägt, mit denen man das Syclone mit der Heckpartie eines Düsenjets vergleichen kann.
Neben einem durchsichtigen Gleitlager 140mm Lüfters in der Seite und einem 120mm Lüfter in der Front, zeichnet sich das neue Gehäuse durch eine schwarze Lackierung im Innenraum aus, welches durch das nicht allzu groß ausgefallen Case Window sichtbar wird.
Im Innenraum ist zudem Platz für 11 Laufwerke geschaffen.

Directlink zum Aerocool Syclone auf Caseking.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, allerdings gefällt mir mittlerweile ein unauffälliges, schlichtes, elegantes Design mit ordentlich Power dahinter besser.

Außerdem dürfte ich Probleme mit der Breite des Gehäuses haben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

sieht besser aus als der alte mit der riesen turbine, ist mir aber auch zu viel "bling bling" ...


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finds nur hässlich. Ist eben Geschmackssache.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Die Kinder unter uns werden sagen,"Geil",ich finds hässlich bleibe da lieber bei Silverstone.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

Leuchtet das Gehäuse lila, oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## johnnyGT (2. Januar 2009)

design schon ist gut-lässt aber auf eine schlechte verarbeitung/anmutung vermuten!


----------



## FeuRenard (3. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, allerdings gefällt mir mittlerweile ein unauffälliges, schlichtes, elegantes Design mit ordentlich Power dahinter besser.
> 
> Außerdem dürfte ich Probleme mit der Breite des Gehäuses haben



dito (in allen Punkten)


----------



## ernie (3. Januar 2009)

ist eig n gaaaanz nettes gehäuse. finde gibt aber bessere. das fenster is n bisschen klein, wenn man so eins drin hat, will ma ja auch das innenleben sehen, oda nit. für den preis würde ich lieber diese hier nehmen :
klick


----------



## Jami (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist Design!!! Naja, kommtm meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht an das CM HAF 932, Das TT SHARK oder das TT Spedo Advance ran, die sind einfach noch geiler.


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. Januar 2009)

Und was genau bringen nun die Blowholes ?


----------



## SteVe (3. Januar 2009)

Am besten gefällt mir die "schwarze Lackierung im Innenraum". Aber außenrum möchte ich was eleganteres.


----------



## moddingfreaX (3. Januar 2009)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Und was genau bringen nun die Blowholes ?



Das bleibt ganz dem Besitzer überlassen 
Nein ehrlich, wie ich schon schrieb sind es Blowholes und somit sind sie dafür da, um Luft von vorne in das Gehäuse zu lassen. So wie bei "normalen" Gehäusen das Mesh oder die Schlitze in der Front


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Die Kinder unter uns werden sagen,"Geil",ich finds hässlich bleibe da lieber bei Silverstone.






dezent ist definitiv anders, aber was der geschmack mit dem Alter zutun haben soll ist und bleibt mir ein rätsel 


wenn man sich die auto tuning branche mal ankuckt ist das optische tuning eines 40 jährigen zum teil auch extremer als das eines 20 jährigen...


ich find das gehäuse ziemlich extrem, aber ausprobieren würd ichs auch mal


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2009)

ich finds ein bisschen überladen und der lüfter auf der scheibe stört mich. die scheibe ist auch so schon klein, jetzt sieht man aber fast nix mehr vom innenleben.


----------

